# yen ching chuan kung fu ??



## amishman (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of yen ching chuan kung fu?  I can't seem to find much on the Internet regarding it? Just curious where it originated and what kind of system it is.

Thanks

tj


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

The Kung Fu in the name tells me it's Chinese. Chuan tells me it's probably a soft style. Outside that, couldn't tell you anything.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 16, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> The Kung Fu in the name tells me it's Chinese. Chuan tells me it's probably a soft style. Outside that, couldn't tell you anything.


 
Chuan means "Fist", what makes you think it was a "Soft" style?


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, yen ching is a common name for Chinese restaurants.  maybe it's cooking fist?  Like the God of Cookery?  (anyone see that Stephen Chow movie?  hilarious!)  

Seriously, Yan Qing is the name of one of the outlaws of the marsh, who had mastered the Mizong style from shaolin.

from answers.com: (take it for what it's worth)

"Another legend takes place during the Northern Song Dynasty (9601127) when a famous and wealthy kung fu master named Loo Tsun Yzo learned Mizong from the Shaolin priests and then taught it to his student, Yan Qing. Yan Qing's mastery of Mizong earned him fame and he joined the Outlaws of the Marsh, a "Robin Hood"-style band which robbed the rich, helped the poor, and consisted of 108 legendary martial heroes who revolted against the emperor. Everyone knew of Yan Qing's prowess, but none could discover what style he practiced, so they called it Mizong meaning 'Lost Track'. A variation of the tale has him fleeing in a snow storm from the emperor's warriors. To cover his tracks, he moved backwards with his feet and spread the snow over his tracks with his hands, thus prompting the name lost track. 
*Even to this day, practitioners in **Shandong Province** call their art Yanqingquan to honor him.*

*Description*

Mizong Luohan is an external style, with distinct internal influences. It draws on many aspects of the external Northern Shaolin Long Fist style, and the internal styles T'ai Chi Ch'uan and Pa Kua Chang, with which it is often taught in modern times. It is characterized by deceptive hand movements, intricate footwork, varied kicks, and high leaps. In execution, the style changes very quickly.
The emphasis on flexibility in Northern Shaolin styles is a guiding principle of Mizong, and this is evident in the versatility of its attacks and the extent to which it integrates the concepts of many internal styles. An increased emphasis on mobility often comes at the price of power, but Mizong compensates for this by providing a means for the dynamic generation of power. Mizong's unique fa jing (discharging of force) comes from the combination of the internal corkscrew power seen in Chen style Tai Chi Chuan and the external snapping power of Shaolin Long Fist. The result is the efficient generation of force through the dynamic motion of multiple elements of the body, the mastery of which gives a Mizong practitioner the capability of generating force quickly and flexibly from any distance.
This system was presided over by Grandmaster Yeh Yu Teng in the twentieth century until his death in 1962 at the age of 70. A number of his students, among them Master Chi-Hung Marr, emigrated to the United States in the 1960s and have continued to teach this system in locations around the U.S. and Canada."

that sounds promising, maybe it's a form of mizongquan.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Chuan means "Fist", what makes you think it was a "Soft" style?


 
I cann't think of a hard style with Chuan in the name. Tai Chi CHUAN comes to mind. So does Xing Yi QUAN (alternate spelling). I'm geussing based on those three things, thats all. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 17, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I cann't think of a hard style with Chuan in the name. Tai Chi CHUAN comes to mind. So does Xing Yi QUAN (alternate spelling). I'm geussing based on those three things, thats all. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


 
Chuan/Quan (Giles-Wade/Pinyin romanisation respectively... i think? Although GW might be "Ch'uan") simply means "fist" and is commonly used for both hard and soft CMA styles alike. To your internal examples one can also add Changquan or long fist, most definately a "hard" external style... also Fanziquan, Gouquan (dog boxing), Lohan Quan etc etc.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 17, 2007)

True, but I forgot the Mandarin for long fist. I don't think I have heard of Fanziquan, and I have never heard the Mandarin for Dog Boxing. I would also make the argument that Lohan Quan would be more of a soft style. My understnading of it is that it is a form of Chi Kung primarily. 
But, I could always be wrong. I was simply trying to give Amishman a place to start, and I couldn't think of a hard style with Chuan/Quan in the name, so I gave him that.


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 17, 2007)

Please accept this post of education:

Chuan is the same as Quan (it is different ways to romanize the same mandarin word), it literally means Fist.  It is sometimes translated as "boxing" when it is associated with a fighting style.  Almost every Chinese martial arts style is called "Quan".  In Cantonese they say it "kune" or "kuen".  
Chang Quan, long fist.  Hu Quan, tiger fist.  He Quan, crane fist.  Zue Quan, drunken fist.  Tang Lang Quan, preying mantis fist.  Hung Ga Kuen, Hung family fist.

This is the word "quan" -> &#25331;

&#21151;&#22827; - Gong Fu (kung fu) In the west, a lot of people think "kung fu" or "gong fu" is a style of martial arts, or refers to all Chinese martial arts.  Some people use it to make others think they have Chinese martial arts.  It really means something like "Skill achieved through hard work".  If you practice hard to become an expert painter, or musician, or chef, then you have gong fu.  Obviously, this also applies to working hard to become an expert of martial arts.  Saying "You have good gong fu", is kind of like saying "Dude, you've got skills."

&#27494;&#26415; or &#27494;&#34899; - Wushu, this means "martial methods" or martial arts.  The Japanese way to say these characters is "bujutsu".  The communist Chinese government uses this word to represent their acrobatic performance art based on martial art styles and so some people have come to think that "wushu" just represents that one particular style.  Really it means any and all martial arts.

&#25331;&#27861; - Quan fa.  This is the more traditional and accurate word to describe unarmed fighting methods, aka "boxing".  It means "fist method".


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I get it! I'm an idiot!


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 17, 2007)

No idiots.  You didn't know, now you do.  It's not just about you, there are lots of people who don't know this stuff.  Here is an avenue to learn a little something new.  

"And knowing is half the battle.  GO JOE!"


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 17, 2007)

mizong yan qing quan


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 18, 2007)

OK. Cann't take a joke then? Anyways, I'll check out the vid when I get a chance.


----------

